#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-22
<haoyihuan> 这个频道是临时的？还是？
<haoyihuan> ubuntu-cn里面好多人阿
<haoyihuan> bye
#ubuntu-zh 2012-05-23
<hugolau> 有人吱一声
